# Another shot at the NREMT next week!



## gsxr150 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well guys I've been hitting the books, study guide, and scoring well on my JB learning questions.  It's time for another shot at this bad boy.  

Any last suggestions?

Go with the longest and MOST correct answer.
Read the question first and answer it before looking at the answers.
Keep a look out for "always", "never".
Always remember ABC's and bsi scene safe first.

Anything else?  I think I got this down!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 16, 2009)

Helped me is remeber you have 2hours, dont let time freak you out. I took about 30secs to calm myself before starting and took 10-20sec breathers just to clear my head. I dont know if that helps you or not. I am nervous on tests and it helped me. Also always assume the worst in a vauge question. Your saftey first. ABCs first. also, just for thought "Any girl in child bearing age (could be 10-11 to 45+) always consider pregant until proven otherwise. 

Anyway goodluck mine stopped at 121 and I passed, so don't let the number freak you out..take your time and breathe.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 16, 2009)

gsxr150 said:


> Well guys I've been hitting the books, study guide, and scoring well on my JB learning questions.  It's time for another shot at this bad boy.
> 
> Any last suggestions?
> 
> ...



I will tell you this, if you answer the questions we wrote three weeks ago; in the manner described you will fail every question based upon that criteria.

Go with the most correct answer. If you really know the material you will pass it. 

R/r 911


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2009)

Best advice you will ever receive--- Answer the correct answer and you will not fail.



If you get asked the same question multiple times throughout the test, don't freak out.  I was asked 4 times in 80 questions how to bandage a burn, and answered it the exact same (correct) way all 4 times.



R/R just likes to play mind games with EMT students... he gets his jollies from it!


----------



## gsxr150 (Apr 16, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Helped me is remeber you have 2hours, dont let time freak you out. I took about 30secs to calm myself before starting and took 10-20sec breathers just to clear my head. I dont know if that helps you or not. I am nervous on tests and it helped me. Also always assume the worst in a vauge question. Your saftey first. ABCs first. also, just for thought "Any girl in child bearing age (could be 10-11 to 45+) always consider pregant until proven otherwise.
> 
> Anyway goodluck mine stopped at 121 and I passed, so don't let the number freak you out..take your time and breathe.



Got it.  But now I'm curious...  What type of question would trick you on that (without giving away the ACTUAL question).  Give me a hint of why I would be thrown on that...thanks!



Ridryder911 said:


> I will tell you this, if you answer the questions we wrote three weeks ago; in the manner described you will fail every question based upon that criteria.
> 
> Go with the most correct answer. If you really know the material you will pass it.
> 
> R/r 911



I got this man!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 16, 2009)

This is a type of question, that my chief put on me that was similar to the one he had on the test.

"24 y/o F abdominal pain.

A. apendicites
B. Flu
C. 
D. cramping/maroon blood


----------



## STATION4 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey gxsxr150 dont read into the question.clear our head.And do our best.GOOD LUCK...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 17, 2009)

Linuss said:


> R/R just likes to play mind games with EMT students... he gets his jollies from it!




Actually this was no trick this time. I can say we purposefully wrote if they answered: 
A, B, C's or Oxygen 15 lpm, Scene Safe, Immediate transport, Call for ALS it might be be answered wrong. All the answers were either two long and two short and it was NOT always the longest answer. You see, we know the rumors also 

Us educators and even the NREMT staff are tired of the attempt of memorization to pass tests. One should have to absorb and learn the material so if they see obviously wrong answers as well as the correct they will be able to select the most correct choice. 

That is why I am against so many attempting to push study tests, books, and even different texts. Not that they are all bad as they may direct or emphasize your weak or points to study but don't rely upon memorization to pass. 

I found the NREMT test is really straight forward if you know the material well enough and have some common sense. Yes, don't make it any harder than it is. It is asking you the minimum safety level but also what is the most appropriate.

I am not saying those choices will always be the wrong, but don't assume anything you might have heard. 


R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Apr 17, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I am not saying those choices will always be the wrong, but don't assume anything you might have heard.
> 
> R/r 911



Rid, that's exactly what you said. Are you sure it's appropriate for you to be posting about NREMT exam questions when you help to develop them? Didnt you sign an NDA? What about professional liability?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 18, 2009)

I used a very broad description of what I used as an example. As I used "might be" implying it may or may not. There are over 3,000 test questions within the test bank and there are only so many ways you can ask about an airway question. That is why so many assume that they actually have seen the same question twice when in fact one will not. As I stated it may or may not be. Just don't make assumptions based upon myths. 

My emphasis again was NOT to assume in what people say is to be a sure way to pass the test. These are just rumors. Test questions go through a rigorous system of reviewing to ensure they meet standards and then are piloted at least per a certain number. 

I get tired of hearing and reading to " always choose airway, breathing and circulation or choose the longest answer to be a definite way to get the correct answer". Like this was the secret to successful passing. Know the material well enough to be able to choose the most correct answer is the only and best advice to be given. 

What I feel and have seen is too many are inadequately prepared for the test, but also not prepared for the practice of EMS. 

R/r 911


----------



## gsxr150 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well tomorrow is the big day.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 20, 2009)

Good luck!

Remember, infection control first!


----------



## gsxr150 (Apr 20, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Remember, infection control first!



BSI, Scene Safe, ABC's


----------



## nomofica (Apr 20, 2009)

gsxr150 said:


> BSI, Scene Safe, ABC's



Infection control = BSI lol

I'm still right!


----------



## gsxr150 (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL I really wish it were as easy as BSI ABC's.


----------

